# سلام ونعمه: ليه مايكونش لينا غرفه على البالتوك او ماشابه



## abn yso3 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
لكل اعضاء المنتدى

*طبعا انا بقى لى فتره كبيره جدا مابترددش على المنتدى لظروفى الصحيه والدراسيه  السيئه*
*لكن اليوم افتقد المنتدى كثيرا ومواضيعه ومناقشاته البنائه فى الحياه الروحيه وغيرها *
*واتقدم اليوم باقتراح ارى انه سوف يكون داعما للمنتدى روحيا ... الا وهو*

*لماذا ليس هناك للمنتدى غرفه على البالتوك تكون للحوار المتمدن فى الدفاعيات والكنسيات *

*وعلشان مانتشغلش عن المنتدى يكون للغرفه ميعاد محدد لفتحها فيما لا يزيد  عن فتره *

*لا تقل عن (...) او ما يحدده الادمن المحبوب ماى روك*

*وطبعا انا عارف ان تكلفة فتح غرفه على البالتوك شئ مكلف ماديا *

*لكن هناك مواقع وبرامج اخرى غير البالتوك تقدم نفس الخدمه وبدون مقابل*

*وانا فعلا اعرف بعضها ولا اود ان اخبر عنها حتى لا تكون دعايه ضد المنتدى واعلم ان البعض يعلم اغلب تلك المواقع  *

*لكنه مجرد اقتراح*

*ارجو من الاداره ان تتقبل فائق احترامى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*

*ارجو ان كان الموضوع غير مناسب لاى ان كان من وجهه
 نظر الاداره ارجو حذفه فهذا مجرد اقتراح
*​​


----------



## My Rock (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الحبيب

سلامتك الف سلامة يا رجل

بالنسبة للاقتراح فقد تم طرحه مسبقاً و رفضناه لاننا لا نملك الوقت و لا الكادر لادارة غرفة على البالتالك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة  اخويا روك  فى الول كل سنه وانته طيب بعيد الصليب انا عندى اقترح لو بتعتبرنى من اولاد المنتدى لسه ممكن فعلا فتح روم للمنتدى  وفى  ناس فى المنتدى انته تقدار تختارهم بعنايه من اولاد لمنتدى المعرفين فى خدمتهم يقدره يخدمه فى المنتدى  وصدقنى انا كتبت فى الموضوع لانه موضوع فعلا حلوى وفرصة للتعرف بين الاخوات كمان بين المنتدى  و فى الاول والاخر لتكون مشيئة الهنا الصالح  سلام المسيح ليك اخويا 
+++
*+++abn yso3+++*
*+++My Rock +++*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=13910​


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز please be clear
مرحب بك مجدااً في المنتدى, وحشنا وجودك وسطنا

بالنسبة لفكرتك, فالمشكلة ليست فالاختيار, فهناك العشرات و العشرات ممن يقدرون ادارة اي حوار مسيحي, لكن المشكلة في التنسيق و الوقت الذي يتطلبه انشاء غرفة

الاغلبية تشارك في الغرف المسيحية الاخرى و لا داعي لفرد غرفة جديدة


----------



## abn yso3 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمه*

*شكرا لاهتمامك ايها المحبوب ماى روك والرد على الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك*

*لكن هناك تعليق صغير (هناك بعض البرامج والتى اشرت اليها بالاعلى والتى تقدم خدمه مماثله للبالتوك*
*وبدون ادنى مقابل والغرفه تتحمل 100 شخص ولا تحتاج لاكثر من 3 دقائق لانشائها*

*الرب يباركك ماى روك والقائمين على خدمة المنتدى*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت الفكرة ديه تطبق علشان  يبقى فيه حوار مفتوح بيننا وبين لذين يردون معرفه الايمان المسيحى


----------

